# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shqiptar apo Kosovar?

## veris

Shqiptar apo Kosovar ky ishte titulli i nje diskutimi qe u zhvillua dje ne emisioni top show.
Personalisht debati me la nje shuje te hidhur ne goje dhe nuk prisja nga ana e shqipetareve te kosoves ate lloj reagimi ( mbase ishte vetem reagimi i atyre qe ishin te ftuar ne emision? ) kaq pak le te themi atedhetar.
Si mundet sot te kete kuptin nje pytje e tille? Cfar do te thote Kosovar?
Sot ne qoftese ka nje shtet te Kosoves dhe e kjo ishte gjeja me me mend qe bene shqiptaret e Kosoves mbas shekujsh pushtimi, nuk do te thote qe ky veprim i thjeshte administrativ te vere ne pikpytje te qenit nje komb?
Nuk e di mbase gabohem por shqiptaret kure nuk e kane humbur identitetin e tyre kombetar as nen 500  vjet nen perandorine turke, as nen bizantim dhe as nen serbin dhe komunizmin.
Si mundet sot kur ne jemi te lire te shtrohet nje pytje e tille, kur edhe Arbereshet qe kane 500 vjet te shkeputur nga toka meme kur i pyet sot thone qe jane shqiptar!
Cfar do te thote me qene Kosovar, cfar ndryshon sikur te thuash se jam Korcar apo jam Shkodran apo Tiranas ose Durrsak?
Nuk e besoj qe sot te kete ne Kosove nje elite e cila vetem per te pasur nje karge dhe pak me shume pushtet arin deri aty sa ve ne dyshin dhe te qenit Shqiptar.
A e harojne keta njerez kaq kulloj gjakun e derdhur ne emer te shqiptarizmes, jo vetem ne luften e  fundit per lirine e Kosoves, por gjakun e derdhur nga breza te tere patriotesh per te gjithe token arberore.
Po te harohet gjaku atehere me gjith men qe paska humbur identiteti i ketyre njerezve dhe do tu japin te drejte sebeve dhe maqedonasve me enciklopedive te tyre.
Ne jemi pellazge, arber dhe shqiptare qofte ne kufijte e shtetit qe quhet sot Shqiperi, qofte ne kufijt e shtetit qe quhet sot Kosove apo Maqedoni, Mali i Zi e Serbi, jemi SHQIPETAE edhe ne kufijte e shtetit Grek ( pa cka se ata e mohojne) dhe si perfundim jemi SHQIPTARE kudo qe ndodhemi nga Europa ne SHBA.
Jo vetem ne por dhe bijt e bijeve tane do te jene SHQIPTAR sic jane dhe sot e kesoj dite kudo neper Bote.

Ky eshte mendimi im, pres me shume interes mendimin e vellezerve nga Kosova.

----------


## fegi

Dardan mase miri

----------


## e panjohura

Ne jemi Shqiptar,por kur duhet te shkojm dikund shtetesia kerkohet,atehere ne nuk mund te themi qe jemi shtetas te Shqiperis(Besoj qe shpejt do te bashkohemi),por duhet te themi SHQIPTAR-SHTETAS I KOSOVES!*
Vetem ai qe veten nuk e ndin Shqiptar,mund ta mohoj te qenurit Shqiptar,ndrroma shtetin qysh te teket,edhe fen e ndrrojn si te ju teket,por kombin kuuurr nuk mund te ma mohoj kush!*

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Nuk e di nga mosinformimi, ose me ndonje qellim te caktuar,por  se pse po sforcohet kjo teme,sidomos nga Topi i kanalave...nuk e di
Nuk dyshoj ne qellimin e tyre,por ja qe ka shume sish qe edhe nxehen nga kjo ceshtje qe mund te jete objekt diskutimi ne mes njerzve ne kafene apo gjetiu,por jo teme debati mediatik qe e shohin miliona njerze.Me nje fjale; eshte teme e shpifur ,qellimkeqe e dashakeqe e te kqive te Topit.......

Republika e Kosoves eshte shtet i qytetareve te saj,qe mund te jene shqiptare,serbe,malazez,turq,rom e tjera...
Te gjithe jane shtetas te Republikes me shtetesi -kosovare ......
Shtetesia,si perkatesi e nje shteti te caktuar, nuk e percakton identitetin kombetar e fetar te qytetarit.Ajo  eshte nje raport  i vecante i qytetarit me shtetin(publik dhe civil) e vet qe fitohet me lindje ose ne forma tjera ligjore.
Perkatesia kombetare eshte krejt nje raport tjeter,sidomos ajo shqiptare.
Te jesh shqiptar (ne kuptimin e perkatesise kombetare),nuk do te thot te jetosh ne Shqiperi,Kosove,Maqedoni apo gjetiu.
Te jesh shqiptar,eshte nje lidhje tjeter qe vec shqiptaret mund ta spjegojne.
Ajo eshte me shume se gjeografi,kufi shtetror,fe e besim, bile ne shume raste edhe me shume se gjuhe e perkatesi gjuhesore e kulturore.

----------


## Rugova

Emri i Kosovës si toponim dhe emri kosovar si etnonim

ETNONIMI KOSOVAR DHE KUPTIMI HISTORIK I TIJ

 Shkruan: Prof. as. dr. Begzad BALIU

 Emri i Kosovës si toponim dhe emri kosovar si etnonim janë dy elementet onomastike të cilat do të mund të diskutoheshin jo vetëm duke iu qasur nga aspekti gjuhësor e historik, por edhe nga aspekti semasiologjik, shoqëror, politik, diplomatik, motivor etj. Le t’i shohim njëherë emërtimet Kosovë si toponim dhe kosovar si etnonim:

 - Kosovë, emër historik për territorin jo aq të përcaktuar të Dardanisë antike;

 - Kosovë, emër i Krahinës së Kosovës nën regjimin e Serbisë dhe të Jugosllavisë;

 - Kosovë, emër i Republikës së Kosovës në vitet 1989-1999;

 - Kosovë, emër i sotëm i Kosovës;

 - Mala Kosova (Kosova e Vogël), emër i një pjese të Kosovës që kap kryesisht krahinën 
  e Llapit dhe një pjesë të Rrafshit të Kosovës;

 - Kosova dhe Metohija: në trajtë administrative serbe e shekullit XX.

 Ndryshe ndodh ndërkaq me rrafshin historik dhe gjeografik të etnonimit kosovar:

 - Kosovar: etnonim. Njëri prej etnonimeve shqiptare, si dibran, mirditor, shkodran, llapjan 
   etj. Në shumë këngë shqipe të Kosovës, thuhet: “Jam shqiptar, kosovar”.

- Kosovar: përcaktues i popullatës shqiptare në territoret e ish-Jugosllavisë nga 
  nënshtetasit shqiptarë të Shqipërisë londineze;

  - Kosovar: etnonim i përbashkët për të gjitha etnitë që jetonin brenda Kosovës nga
    regjimi i ish-Jugosllavisë;

 Kosovar: përcaktues etnik për vetveten nga shqiptarët e Kosovës së dëbuar dhe të vendosur me ndihmën e bashkësisë ndërko*mbë**tare në shtetet e treta, për t’u dalluar nga emri shqiptar (albanian) të cilën administrata ndërkombë*tare nuk e pranonte, prandaj si kompromis ndërmjet etnikut jugosllav, (i cili imponohej përdhunshëm në Maqedoni dhe insistohej në vendet e treta) arrihej në kompromisin kosovar;

 - Kosovar: përcaktues i të gjitha etnive që jetojnë në Kosovë nga administrata ndërkombëtare e UNMIK-ut, megji*thëse edhe ky nuk është stabilizuar plotësisht.

Në kuadër të fenomeneve motivuese, gjatë kësaj kohe ka kaluar edhe vetë etnonimi kosovar. Nëse shikojmë rrugëtimin historik të tij, etnonimi kosovar, deri në fillim të shekullit XX, ka mundur të barazohet me etnonimet e krahinave etnografike: gegë, toskë, çam, kosovar, dreni*cas, labriot, dukagjinas, rugovas, gallapas, llapjan etj., por pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe pushtimit të Kosovës nga shteti serb, etnonimi kosovar nga shqiptarët e Shqipërisë së lirë ka përfshirë banorët shqiptarë të mbetur nën ombrellën e mbretërisë serbo-kroato-sllovene që quhej Jugosllavi. Për të njëjtit, ky etnonim ka vazhduar të mbulojë të gjithë shqiptarët deri në fund të këtij shekulli edhe nga politika shtetërore shqiptare.

Ndryshe nga shqiptarët e Shqipërisë londineze, shqipta*rët e pushtuar nga sllavët e kanë quajtur veten e tyre shqiptar dhe kur e kur edhe kosovar, vetëm për atë pjesë të popullatës që ka jetuar brenda kufijve të Kosovës, ndërsa sllavofolësit i kanë quajtur me emrin e vjetër arbanas, ose edhe shiftari e shiptari (eufemizmë) dhe albanci, në të gjitha rastet në shkallë të administratës shtetërore.

 Në shkrimet gazetareske dhe në fjalorin diplomatik të Europës nga të huajt etnonimi kosovar ka filluar të përdoret për shqi*ptarët që migruan këto dhjetë vjetët e fundit, mbase më shumë për të dalluar nga migracioni po kaq vërshues nga Shqipëria.

 Tradita gojore shqipe e ka “shqiptar - kosovar” dhe anasjelltas: “jam shqiptar e kosovar” thotë rapsodi, mbase një shprehje e traditës, së ruajtur si “italo - arbëror” dhe “italo-shqiptar”. E ndihmuar edhe nga një ndërhyrje politike, pas vitit 1981, në traditën gojore emri mal(ë)sor në shumë raste erdhi e u bë sinonim i emrit shqiptar. Këngëtari popullor në shumë raste për toponimin Shqipëri përdorte toponimin Mal(ë)si, ndërsa për etnonimin shqiptar përdorte etnonimin malësor. Kjo trajtë, megjithëse jo në admini*stratë, përdorej në bisedimet e përditshme edhe brenda qarqeve politike e shkencore serbe. Një drejtues i Bibliotekës Universitare të Beogradit, duke më njoftuar për ardhjen e një punëtori të ri në Bibliotekën e albanologjisë, më thoshte: “Kemi pranuar një punëtor nga Mali i Zi, por ai është malësor e jo cërnogorac (sic!), me çka më jepte të nënkuptoja se, megjithëse punëtori i bibliotekës ishte nga Mali i Zi, ai nuk ishte me kombësi malaze, por shqiptare.

Etnonimi kosovar u bë pjesë e shtypit të përditshëm, e fjalorit diplomatik ndërkombëtar dhe më në fund edhe e dokumenteve personale të shqiptarëve nga Kosova. Natyrisht, kjo nuk ndodhi në të gjitha rastet. Deri sa në Shqipëri, në rubrikën e dokumenteve zyrtare nacionality shkruante: kosovar, në të njëjtin dokument në Maqedoni, për të njëjtën rubrikë, shkruante: YU (jugosllav), sikur edhe në të gjitha shtetet ku punonin shqiptarët nga Kosova që në fillim të viteve ’60.

Përkundrazi, refugjatët e luftës, si duket, qenë të parët që e thyen këtë rregull. Për herë të parë, në dokumentet me vlerë ndërkombëtare, shumë refugjatët e luftës nuk pranuan të nënshkru*hen në dokumentet e tyre shtetësinë jugosllave, por kërkuan që ajo të jetë shqiptare-kosovare, ose kosovare, siç arrihej me kompromis.

 Shikuar nga aspekti juridik, me sa dimë ne, në këto dokumente (me vlerë ndërkombëtare), për herë të parë shte*tet ku u vendosën të dëbuarit, brenda sistemit juridik dhe legjislativ të tyre kanë pranuar identitetin dhe etninë e kosovarëve, pra, para se të pranohet shteti i Kosovës.

Pas mbarimit të luftës dhe vendosjes së administratës ndërkombëtare, në Kosovë, disa të ashtuquajtur teoricientë të kombit kosovar, kanë marrë nismën për përkufizimin e kombit kosovar. Përdorimi i emrit kosovar nuk ka mu*nguar as nga institucionet ndërkombëtare, me të cilën ata kanë emërtuar të gjitha nacionalitetet në një etnitetet të Kosovës.

 Kujtimi i krijimit të kombit kosovar na kujton edhe një tregim nga historia. Sipas disa historianëve, në vitin 1966, qeveria e Beogradit kishte arritur në një vlerësim të caktuar sa të besonte se në Kosovë, përveç udhëheqësve politikë, ishte krijuar edhe një inteligjencë e mjaftueshme që t’i kundërvihej politikës dhe kulturës së Tiranës, prandaj duhej krijuar edhe kombi kosovar, e madje edhe shteti i Kosovës.

Pavarësisht nga historia, shqiptarët në Kosovë duhet të krijojnë konceptin e tyre rreth etnonimit kosovar, sepse kam përshtypjen që etnonimi kosovar nga ndërkombëta*rët ka filluar të konceptohet si një emërtim që deri dje mbulonte konceptin për etnonimin jugosllav, dhe mbulonte të gjitha etnitë e ish-Jugosllavisë. Në pasqyrën e regjistrimit të vitit 1972 u krijua një rubrikë e veçantë në kuadër të të gjitha etnitete*ve: sllovenë, kroatë, malazez, shqiptarë, maqedonas, jugosllavë, serbë, hungarezë etj. Teoricientët e krijimit të kombit kosovar, jo rrallë janë nisur nga konceptet çinte*gruese në shkallë kombëtare të dala dhe të reklamuara shumë dhjetë vjetët e fundit për gegët dhe toskët, për Veriun dhe Jugun e Shqipërisë etj., prandaj është e kuptue*shme pse mendimet e tyre janë pritur me reagime, me ftohtësi dhe madje me frikë.

Një gjë ndërkaq është më se e vërtetë. Sot edhe analistët që merren me studimin e çështjes shqiptare dhe ballka*nike guxojnë të thonë se ‘një komb i ri po lind’. Kjo dëshmon se brenda strukturës së këtyre teoricienëve sot nxisin, kontribuojnë dhe lobojnë edhe një numër i caktuar i të huajve.

Për ne tashmë shtrohet nevoja e disku*timit të kësaj çështjeje me vetëdije kritike për të sotmen dhe me vetëdije historike për të ardhmen. Ky është pro*blem kombëtar që duhet diskutuar me përmasat histo*rike të çështjes e kurrsesi me pikëpamje dhe vetëdije krahi*nore ose rajonale. Ky është problem që do një diskutim tjetër, një studim të ri.

----------


## Llapi

> Shqiptar apo Kosovar ky ishte titulli i nje diskutimi qe u zhvillua dje ne emisioni top show.


Me Komb Shqiptar me Shtetsi  Kosovar

----------


## Daja-GONI

Jan disa grupe njerzish qe e ndjejne si krenari , te thone se jan kosovar . 

 1.  ANAL - ist te tipit  Nexhmedin Spahiu 

2. Disa nga ata qe sot jan ne skenen politike , dhe deshirojne Kosova kurre mos te bashkohet me Shqiperine .

3. Magjupet 

4. Egjiptianet

5. Hashkalite

Shqiptari gjithmone shqiptar mbetet , jo per inat te dikujt , por sepse te tille jemi .

----------


## ekuacioni07

*kjo tema dhe debati ne Top show jan non-sens

nuk ka ven per kte pytje 
jemi SHQIPETARE 

me kto tema ju lem ven atyre qe sjan shqiptare ,qe te na cajn koken me komente koti*

----------


## davidd

Ilire                   +

----------


## Marinari

Duhet të flasim më këmbë në tokë. Jam bindshëm kundër termave të mëdha si Shqipëria e Bashkuar, Ribashkuar apo Etnike. Më duket që po i përdorim në formë miti për të rënë në vetëkënaqësi. Për mua vendi dhe populli im janë madhështor dhe dua t’i shoh sa më lartë. Emrin Shqipërisë nuk mund t’ia ndryshoj pos asaj që ka. Shqipëria nëse bashkohet përsëri duhet të quhet Shqipëri pa ndonjë prapashtesë, sepse është ndarë pa vullnetin e saj.

Disa trugoditur arrin edhe ta quajnë Shqipëri e madhe. Ashtu siç përdorët shpesh gabimisht nga shqiptarët jashtë kufijve të sotëm “shteti amë Shqipëria”. Për serbët në Kosovë, ka shtet amë me kryeqendër në Beograd, për arsyen e thjeshtë se janë të ardhur në tokë të huaj. 
Ka vetëm një emër dhe ai quhet Shqipëri. "Nacionalistët" pas te vjelave, sigurisht mendojnë Shqipërinë me kufijtë e saj etnik, shprehje që do të ishte më e saktë. Tjetërçka që vazhdimisht derdhin lot për Shqipërinë dhe nuk çajnë kokën edhe po u copëtua edhe më tej. 

Shqipëria është Shqipëri.

----------


## Troyan.

SHQIPTAR, qfar kosovari

----------


## La_Fenice

Kosova eshte krahine e Shqiperise si Laberia psh.Normal qe kosovaret jane shqiptare siç jane shqiptaret e Maqedonise ,te Malit te Zi etj.Nqs flitet per gjera administrative ndryshon puna sepse kane nje shtet tjeter por per te tjerat jane njesoj si shqiptaret e Shqiperise.Mua nuk me duket ndonje ndryshim i madh kur dikush me thote jam nga Vlora apo nga Prishtina ose Dibra e Madhe!

----------


## drenicaku

edhe une e percolla ket debat,dhe sa per informim per ata qe nuk din kush eshte negjmedin anali-sti e halil matoshi qe per mendimin tim qe moti i ka humbur busolla dhe ky i mjer mendon qe akoma jemi ne jugosllave dhe per te bashkim vllazerimi ishte dhe vazhdon te jet ideal.
Njerz si matoshi dhe spahiu mund ti numrosh ne gishta.
Tani kjo demokracia keto te keqia i ka qe i jep mundesi secilit te flas,por te luftosh per ta tjetersua kombin shqipetar ne diqka qe nuk ka qen kurr kjo eshte qmenduri.
Ta zem qe ne shqiptaret jemi te ndar ne 5 shtete,a duhet keta shqipetar ta quajn vehten psh malazez,maqedon serb grek apo shqipetar,sipas matoshit keta duhet te shkrihen ne serb maqedon ne grek por jo shqipetar.
Fatbardhesisht njerz si keta dy pehlivan ka shume pak dhe as qe duhet te merremi me ta.
Ne menduam qe koha e ali shukris,sinan hasanit ka perfundua ,por ja qe e paskemi pas gabim sepse ose jan qu lugeter dhe jan shendrru ne halil matosha dhe nexhmedin spahia ose ky vend eshte i denuar te prodhoj armiq te te vetvehtes.
Alban dudushi eshte dasht qe ne emision te thrras edhe kundershtar te matosh kalit nga kosova sepse nga shqiperia mu duk sikur i kursenin keta pehlivana qe per mendimin tim tru peshku kan,
Ta pytesh sot nje serb ne kosove se a do ta ndrronte kombin ai te vret,kurse halil matoshi leh si zagaric sikur vetem ai din diqka te tjeret nuk marrin vesh.
Don apo nuk don matoshi dhe qakejt e tij komi ka qen dhe do mbetet nje dhe i pa ndryshuar,kjo tregon edhe me simbolet shtetrore qe nuk i perdor kush,dhe eshte qeshteje kohe se kur do bashkohemi rrug tjeter nuk shof ne kete ballkan te trzuar.

----------


## RinorZ

Shqipetar kam qene, jam...dhe do te mbese.

----------


## heneu

po pse p.sh Austriaket nuk thone se jemi Gjerman por AUSTRIAK,eedhe Kosovaret te thone se jemi kosovar seshte asgje,ata flasin shqip e din se çka jan ,por shtetesin e kan KOSOVARE_____________pa kungja

----------


## drifilon

> Kosova eshte krahine e Shqiperise si Laberia psh.Normal qe kosovaret jane shqiptare siç jane shqiptaret e Maqedonise ,te Malit te Zi etj.Nqs flitet per gjera administrative ndryshon puna sepse kane nje shtet tjeter por per te tjerat jane njesoj si shqiptaret e Shqiperise.Mua nuk me duket ndonje ndryshim i madh kur dikush me thote jam nga Vlora apo nga Prishtina ose Dibra e Madhe!



Haa shum e forte kjo kosova i ka 2.5 milion banor shqiptare ore zoteri po aq sa ka e ter shqiperia .

Dhe mos harro edhe ate se ne shqiperi so jetoijn 300.000 shqiptare me preijardhje nga kosova : kosovare pra 
Po ashtu mbi 3 milion shqiptare ne turqi jan me preijardhje nga kosova ku ne baz te te gjitha anketave qe jan bere atje mbi 90% jan deklaruar se jan nga kosova 
nga rajini i sanqakut si toplica kosanica etj.

Po ashtu te gjith shqiptaret e shkupit jan me preijardhje nga kosova te cilet e mbaijn edhe maqedonin ne kembe jan tregtaret dhe biznesmenet me te fuqishem ne kete vend ..

Dhe si rezultat i genieve te

Atdhe dashuris 
Nacionalizmit
Shqiptarise 
Si kontribuesja dhe ndihmsja me e madhe e ter shqiptarve ne ballkan 
Si shtysja dhe foleja e te gjitha ndryshimeve te shqiptarve ne ballkan 

Si vendi preij ku filloij edhe berja e keti shteti qe sot quhet shqiperi keni parasysh ishin kryngritjet gjigante te cilat u ben ne mbar kosoven qe quan ne pavarsine e shqiperise ne 1912.

Ishte lufta qe ben vet kosovaret qe qoij ne pamvarsimin e kosoves me nej kontribut shum modest nga shqiperi .. 

Ishin kosovaret ata qe kthyen identitetin e neperkembur te shqiptarve  te maqedonise dhe ne realizimin e te drejtave te tyre ne kete vende UCK ne maqedoni ishte pjell e kosoves dhe dreijtohej nga kosova  po ashtu edhe shumica e luftetarve te saij  ishin kosovare .

Po ashtu edhe UCPMB  ne kosoven lindore ishte pjell e kosoves dhe udhhiqeij nga kosova qka qoij ne fitimin e te drejtave te shqiptarve atje kuptohet jo edhe aq te deshiruara por me mir se qe ishte deri at?her


Mos te hyjm edhe ne detale dhe qindra fakte te tjera si keto

Ishin djemet e malesis se gjakoves-kosoves si 
Azem hajdari 
sali berisha 

Qe rrezuan komunizmin ne shqiperi dhe jan ne kry te saij 


Lideret kryesore te shqiptarve te maqedonis ja me preijardhje kosovare  pra kosovare 

Arber xhaferi
Menduh thaqi 


Po ashtu ne mal te zi e ne kosoven lindore 


Jan kosovaret ata qe shemben nje mini perandori ne BALLKAN

Disa nga  Luftetaret kryesore te luftrave ne 
Kroaci e bosne  kan qen kosovare  
Heroij i tret i luftes se kroacis i shpallur nga shteti kroat  esht gjenerali  kosovare 
RRAHIM ADEMI .
http://www.kosova-sot.info/?p=2183



Keto jan vetem disa nga faktet se kosova esht trungu zemra frymarrja e kombit shqiptare ..

Dhe esht INJORANCE e madhe te quhet krahine e shqiperis e aq me pake te behen krahasime si keto se na qenka si LABERIA ...

Per qka sikur te kishte qen gjall ismail qemaili  do kishte qeshur me te madhe me ty ...

----------


## elza

> Haa shum e forte kjo kosova i ka 2.5 milion banor shqiptare ore zoteri po aq sa ka e ter shqiperia .
> 
> Dhe mos harro edhe ate se ne shqiperi so jetoijn 300.000 shqiptare me preijardhje nga kosova : kosovare pra 
> Po ashtu mbi 3 milion shqiptare ne turqi jan me preijardhje nga kosova ku ne baz te te gjitha anketave qe jan bere atje mbi 90% jan deklaruar se jan nga kosova 
> nga rajini i sanqakut si toplica kosanica etj.
> 
> Po ashtu te gjith shqiptaret e shkupit jan me preijardhje nga kosova te cilet e mbaijn edhe maqedonin ne kembe jan tregtaret dhe biznesmenet me te fuqishem ne kete vend ..
> 
> Dhe si rezultat i genieve te
> ...


Shumica e atyre qe i thate m elarte qenderojne, vetem ne nji pike jeni gabim, shume gabim.Kosova ka qene eshte dhe do te jete gjithenji nji Krahine e Shqiperise, sepse Shqiperi jane te gjitha trojet shqipetare. Kosova, Kosova Lindore, Pjeset shqipetare nen Maqedoni, Pjeset shqipetare nen Male te zi, Pjeset shqipetare nene Turqi. Tere keteo treva i nderuar jane SHQIPERI DHE VETEM SHQIPERI, Jane pjese te SHQIPERISE, se tere Shqiptaret nji atdhe kan e ai quhet Shqiperi i nderur. E ska kosovare po ka vetem Shqiptar.

----------


## drague

2.5 mil.  Shqiperia??  nga na e qitet ket hallve??

----------


## firaku

Shqiptar e vetem shqiptar.
Qdo njeri ka emer e mbiemer.
Shqiptar nga Kosova.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Eshte e kote qe na vjen keq nqs nje kosovar thote qe eshte kosovar e jo shqipetar, perderisa edhe ne vete kur i referohemi dikujt qe vjen nga Kosova, themi: "kosovari" apo "kosovarja"... e nuk themi filani e kollani, sic bejme me qytetaret e tjere brenda Shqiperise.

----------

